# Must eliminate caffeine. Tips?



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll spare everyone the details, but recent health concerns have required me to choose between two courses of action.

1. Prescription, probably for life
2. Eliminate caffeine

My inclination is option 2.

So, I have to stop drinking coffee (except of course de-caff), and can only have diet coke with no caffeine.


I think I can do this, but that morning coffee is such a ritual, as is my morning coffee "break". I really only drink two cups a day plus a few Coke Zeros.

The girls at work picked me up four different samples of French roast de-caff to try out.

The first one tasted like dishwater. I'll try two others in the morning.

Has anyone else eliminated or severely reduced their caffein intake? Any tips would be much appreciated.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Prescription for life, sounds like the old rat poison.

I went in for a physical about twenty years ago and the doctor said that I had "borderline" high blood pressure.
My first thought was that it's also borderline normal, isn't it? I passed on the meds, pill pushers was my other thought.

My only suggestion was going to be decaf, but you're already on that.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I'd stay far far away from any drinks with Aspertame.
google it. Seriously. 

as for staying off the caffeine, I gave that up for lent one year. 

Herbal/green tea. 
Good flavour, no caffeine, huge variety of flavours, you're bound to find one you like.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Can't be much different from quitting smoking. Wean yourself off a bit at a time over 2-3-4 weeks, or go cold turkey and do all the suffering at once over a couple-3 days.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Is that include or exclude tea?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

A lot of teas have as much, or more caffeine than coffee.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Prescription for life, sounds like the old rat poison.
> 
> I went in for a physical about twenty years ago and the doctor said that I had "borderline" high blood pressure.
> My first thought was that it's also borderline normal, isn't it? I passed on the meds, pill pushers was my other thought.
> ...


No, not a BP issue, but similar side effects from the drugs they recommend.

Yeah, decaf ...shudders....

- - - Updated - - -



djmarcelca said:


> I'd stay far far away from any drinks with Aspertame.
> google it. Seriously.
> 
> as for staying off the caffeine, I gave that up for lent one year.
> ...


I will google it, but what are the high points?

I may come down to herbal tea or just more water.

- - - Updated - - -



keto said:


> Can't be much different from quitting smoking. Wean yourself off a bit at a time over 2-3-4 weeks, or go cold turkey and do all the suffering at once over a couple-3 days.


Cold turkey for me. Pull that band aid off quickly and decisively.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have had good luck with President's Choice decaf. It's "Swiss Water Process" decaffeinated which is the only type of decaf that you should drink on a regular basis. 

Herbal teas are good. Green tea has caffeine. 

Tylenol and lots of water will help with the headaches.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I've taken to drinking club soda when I want some non alcoholic fizz. No sugar, salt, artificial sweeteners or caffeine. Maybe a little less flavourful but it does the trick for me.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Maggs has had to drop her caffeine intake drastically as they try to regulate her heart. She still has a cup of tea in the morning but no pop with caffeine. Turns out she loves rootbeer!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One often hears or reads about "Swiss Water Decaffeination". I wonder to what extent something like that could be replicated - albeit not as thoroughly - with your preferred beans in your own home. At the very least, it does not require actual water from Switzerland.

But let's say a mere mortal, in the comfort of their own home, could use an amateur version of the process, and remove 60-70% of the caffeine; well below the 99.9% that commercial vendors claim, but much better than the full complement of caffeine that normally comes with one's preferred coffee. Would that be "enough"? I don't want to pry, but a simple yes or no will do.

Assuming, for the moment that it WAS possible for folks like us to do something involving distilled water and our favourite coffee beans, would it be enough to have one decent cup of caffeine-reduced joe in the morning, and a cup of professionally-decaffeinated later in the day?

And let me note that Coke Zero has caffeine, as well as plenty of sodium. Neither of these are great for blood pressure, if that's an issue. So if coffee has to be moved well down the privilege ladder, perhaps Coke Zero should be moved even further.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I use the sodastream with My Water, and also love licorice tea..........


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I would do (and have done) the old cold turkey approach. Drink lots of water and carry some Tylenol with you because you'll need it. It'll all be over in 3-5 days. Good luck!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I didn't realize that Swiss Water was an actual trademarked company.

The removal is during the green bean phase, before roasting Mark.
So, unless your getting your beans green, it's a moot point.

http://www.swisswater.ca/consumer/swiss-water-process


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> I've taken to drinking club soda when I want some non alcoholic fizz. No sugar, salt, artificial sweeteners or caffeine. Maybe a little less flavourful but it does the trick for me.


Might want to check ingredients if you're sensitive to salt, most club soda has it - I don't add salt to anything just because I don't like it much, when I drink club soda I can taste a lot of salt.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

mhammer said:


> One often hearit or reads about "Swiss Water Decaffeination". I wonder to what extent something like that could be replicated - albeit not as thoroughly - with your preferred beans in your own home. At the very least, it does not require actual water from Switzerland.
> 
> But let's say a mere mortal, in the comfort of their own home, could use an amateur version of the process, and remove 60-70% of the caffeine; well below the 99.9% that commercial vendors claim, but much better than the full complement of caffeine that normally comes with one's preferred coffee. Would that be "enough"? I don't want to pry, but a simple yes or no will do.
> 
> ...



The process is Swiss, not the water. ;-)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decaffeination#Swiss_Water_process

Edit: looks like Sulphur beat me to it.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I would do (and have done) the old cold turkey approach. Drink lots of water and carry some Tylenol with you because you'll need it. It'll all be over in 3-5 days. Good luck!


Might also warn your loved ones that u are likely to be fairly cranky and jumpy for at least the first couple.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Since going to a plant based whole food diet 11 weeks ago I've shed nearly 30 pounds, my BP went from high to normal, my resting heart rate went from 78 to 63 bpm and I really don't need coffee anymore and don't feel like I need it. I still drink it because I like it, but a lot less. If you have netflix watch the "forks over knives" documentary and/or go to their website.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

keto said:


> Might want to check ingredients if you're sensitive to salt, most club soda has it - I don't add salt to anything just because I don't like it much, when I drink club soda I can taste a lot of salt.


I use filtered tap water and a soda stream. No added salt. Even canned is only 45g per.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> And let me note that Coke Zero has caffeine, as well as plenty of sodium. Neither of these are great for blood pressure, if that's an issue. So if coffee has to be moved well down the privilege ladder, perhaps Coke Zero should be moved even further.


Yes, I had to switch to diet Coke with no caffeine.

Now I'm told to avoid anything with aspertame......


It's a bloody minefield.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not at all worried about withdrawel from the caffeine. It's more the associative addiction of having that little treat at certain times of the day that I need to replace.

I won't need any tylenol. I'll self medicate in the way I've become accustomed to, but honestly, so far, there's no problem with stress.

I just don't know what the frig to dring at 7:30 and 10:30 AM.

Doing without dark chocolate is perhaps a more punishing blow for me.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I like drinking herbal teas when avoiding caffeine. Some are pretty tasty. "Bengal Spice" is very aromatic and taste great - and as far as I know, is decaf.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I just don't know what the frig to *dring* at 7:30 and 10:30 AM.
> 
> Doing without dark chocolate is perhaps a more punishing blow for me.


Whatever you were "dringing" when you typed the above appears to be good stuff.

OUCH on the coffee..... AND dark chocolate ban in addition.

I would suggest trying chicory or carob....but they are both disgusting IMO.

Good Luck...sincerely!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I'm not at all worried about withdrawel from the caffeine. It's more the associative addiction of having that little treat at certain times of the day that I need to replace.
> 
> I won't need any tylenol. I'll self medicate in the way I've become accustomed to, but honestly, so far, there's no problem with stress.
> 
> ...


Even at only 2 cups a day, you are likely to have a screaming eyeball gouging temples throbbing headache if you cold turkey it. A Tylenol or 2 won't kill you.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Get a second or third opinion!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Like you I love coffee and dark chocolate. 

I had to go off caffeine a number of years ago because of fairly severe heartburn but I was drinking around 7 cups of coffee a day. My doctor said go to decaf as the acid in coffee is removed during the decaf process. Snap! The next day the heartburn was gone. So, I buy the Kirklands decaf at Costco. It is one of the best decafs in bulk that I have bought. None of my friends can tell the difference and are surprised when I tell them it is decaf. Sometimes I'll change it around a bit and put some vanilla/hazelnut in with it for a bit of a taste difference.

As for tea, I would suggest going to one of the new tea stores that are popping up everywhere and ask them what they have and can suggest. They will often give you a free cup to try it out. 

As for the chocolate, all I can say is I feel real bad for you on that score. You could try some of the better chocolatiers and see if they know if there are any cocoa trees that have very little caffeine. We bought some African 92% in Montreal a few years ago and it tasted like 60%, so you never know what you might find.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I stopped drinking after 50+ years cold turkey. I stopped 'recreational' drugs almost cold turkey. I stopped smoking after 55+ years cold turkey. No problem. Stop coffee, chocolate and a lot of other things? I am now on Pantoprazole (sp) Sodium once a day with changed eating habits and we'll see what happens in 3 months. I have cut my coffee consumption back by half during the week....I substitute apple juice. Right now I've just finished off an Areo bar and am drinking a Coke. I stopped coffee etc. for two days after I started on the pill. I've been taking the pill for almost a month and 'moderate' amounts of coffee (down to about 4 or so cups a day) etc. are ok but as you say, part of it is habit. I've substituted Stone Wheat Thins for smokes. I still want to sit back and have a couple of double jacks chased with tokillya and beer, more than a few hits and smoke a pack.....but I don't. If I cut out the coffee, chocolate, t-bones etc. I'll possibly go back to the old ways then go postal. As far as decaf goes, that's like fake beer.....not drinkable for me. If I drink a carbonated type of drink (Coke or Root Beer) I'm supposed to let it go flat first. No thanks. Right now I still eat what I want and drink most of what I want....within fairly broad limits. There's still a large bottle of antacids around just in case. On top of everything else, I'm a chocoholic.....that hasn't changed. If it's chocolate, I eat it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

what about half-calf for a bit to wean you off.

Other than that - everyone's herbal tea suggestions are pretty good.

I like to boil fresh ginger and add honey. It's is amazing (imo)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> what about half-calf for a bit to wean you off.
> 
> Other than that - everyone's herbal tea suggestions are pretty good.
> 
> I like to boil fresh ginger and add honey. It's is amazing (imo)


I grew up on a farm adcan.....don't give me a straight line line I mean like that. Herbal teas are fine, depending on how much coffee you usually drink.....and why you are supposed to stop caffeine etc. To some, like me, ginger is worse than coffee and so is a lot of vitamin c, which is in most herbal teas that I know.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Aspertame: can be toxic in obscenely large quantities, can actually cause weight gain and other health complications. 

Theres lots of alarmist articles about it but here's one from the globe that's reasonably calm. 
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...cated-truth-behind-aspartame/article16069158/


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

OK. I need to know more about this fresh ginger boil with honey....sounds kinda tasty



adcandour said:


> what about half-calf for a bit to wean you off.
> 
> Other than that - everyone's herbal tea suggestions are pretty good.
> 
> I like to boil fresh ginger and add honey. It's is amazing (imo)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Doing without dark chocolate is perhaps a more punishing blow for me.


That would be tough for me.
Actually I was once on a medicine where I couldn't have caffeine for 3 months.
It started shortly before Halloween & lasted into January--so I went through Halloween & Christmas with a bunch of chocolate around that I couldn't eat.And somebody gave me a large Toblerone Dark Chocolate bar for Christmas--
But at least I knew I would be able to eat it again & had an idea of when.

But as we age and things change there are foods we need to cut down on & others we may need to cut out.
I have some of both--I find you adapt, but it isn't always easy or fun.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't envy you! I could substitute with a hot milk! That would do the trick for me personally anyways!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> I grew up on a farm adcan.....don't give me a straight line line I mean like that. Herbal teas are fine, depending on how much coffee you usually drink.....and why you are supposed to stop caffeine etc. To some, like me, ginger is worse than coffee and so is a lot of vitamin c, which is in most herbal teas that I know.


Sorry eg, my post was meant for Mike. 

My only suggestion for you would be a straight jacket...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Stratin2traynor said:


> OK. I need to know more about this fresh ginger boil with honey....sounds kinda tasty


I got the idea from working in a brewery where one of the guys made a ginger mead and had me try it in its early stages. I didn't know what he did, but I just thought I'd boil a ton of fresh ginger with a puck of palm sugar and see what happened.

Just grab some fresh ginger - or galangal if you have an asian grocer (it's a taste combination of ginger and fruity candy Certs) and slice it 1/8" think and boil it for as long as you like - simple. taste a spoon now and again to figure out how spicy you like it.

I use about a 2" chunk of ginger,2 cups of water and a tablespoon or two of honey(sweeten it after).

When my cousin is over, he insists I make it, but he likes pieces of cinnamon, liquorice root, ginseng, star anise and a few green tea leaves in his (princess).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

So, one full day in and so far (other than a little bitching and whining) so good.

It's early I know, but no energy issues, headaches or other side effects so far.

I'm about to try a Tulleys decaf French Roast.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

I love dark roast coffee, so when I went off of caffeine, I switched to kicking horse decaf and it's pretty good! Starbucks also has a good dark roast decaf. Regular espresso has much less caffeine than a lot of coffee, so I sneak one of those occasionally.

Rooibos tea is pretty yummy, caffeine free but still gives you a little boost.

If you're looking for herbal teas that have flavour, find a specialty tea store that sells the good stuff - big difference


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

This is more a puzzle than any sort of critique or wave-of-the-hand dismissal of anyone's opinion, but I wonder to what extent the "flavour" of non-decaffeinated coffee is a matter of tasting the caffeine, or simply the strength that some folks like to brew it at. In other words, does decaf taste bad to some folks because it lacks caffeine, or because somebody brewed the damn stuff so weak? Would fresh ground decaf taste almost indistinguishable from regular if one made it, say, 15% stronger?

As for aspartame, pretty much all artificial sweeteners that provide the tongue and brain (false) taste cues that blood sugar is about to go up, will induce overeating and weight gain in a chunk of folks. Trouble is that the insulin secretion provoked by that sweet taste results in actual blood glucose getting tucked away into your liver - a very natural process - but without the incoming glucose (or substances convertible to glucose), your brain translates that into a need for food, so people eat. Basically, the weight gain is not a direct chemical effect of the sweetener, but more a matter of how sweeteners present the brain with false cues.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> This is more a puzzle than any sort of critique or wave-of-the-hand dismissal of anyone's opinion, but I wonder to what extent the "flavour" of non-decaffeinated coffee is a matter of tasting the caffeine, or simply the strength that some folks like to brew it at. In other words, does decaf taste bad to some folks because it lacks caffeine, or because somebody brewed the damn stuff so weak? Would fresh ground decaf taste almost indistinguishable from regular if one made it, say, 15% stronger?
> 
> As for aspartame, pretty much all artificial sweeteners that provide the tongue and brain (false) taste cues that blood sugar is about to go up, will induce overeating and weight gain in a chunk of folks. Trouble is that the insulin secretion provoked by that sweet taste results in actual blood glucose getting tucked away into your liver - a very natural process - but without the incoming glucose (or substances convertible to glucose), your brain translates that into a need for food, so people eat. Basically, the weight gain is not a direct chemical effect of the sweetener, but more a matter of how sweeteners present the brain with false cues.



Well, decaf CAN taste good. I can personally attest to that. The Tulleys decaf I just finished was actually quite tasty. The decaf I tried yesterday tasted like dishwater.

I'm still sampling but if I had to drink the tulleys every morning I could live with that.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I like Diet coke sans caffeine. only thing is, its hard to find in anything other than 2 liter bottles. sometimes you can find cans in grocery stores. I have a hard time falling asleep, but love pop, so I try and buy this stuff for drinking after sundown.

in terms of coffee, my Tassimo Maxwell house decaf is pretty good. Second Cup also have some pretty good decaf beans.
Maybe switch to decaf espressos for a while...its a more intense taste so you may not miss your usual coffee preference.

regarding the "habit", I think habits are easiest to break when your routine gets shaken up. So if I had a particular habit id want to kick, lets say fast food, Id go on vacation somewhere such that my daily routine is altered for a week or 2, the usual haunts where id get my fixes are no longer there, etc. its still not going to be easy, but a good kickstart.
IIRC, you've lost significant amounts of weight before, so this shouldn't be very different, and you know you can do it.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Decaf can definitely taste good. I try to limit myself to 2 cups of caffeinated coffee per day. When I'm feeling the need for more I just get a decaf Americano. Tastes exactly like my caffeinated ones. 



Milkman said:


> Well, decaf CAN taste good. I can personally attest to that. The Tulleys decaf I just finished was actually quite tasty. The decaf I tried yesterday tasted like dishwater.
> 
> I'm still sampling but if I had to drink the tulleys every morning I could live with that.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Just suck it up buttercup and step away from the coffee! lol

*you can do it, mind over matter.*


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I can do it, and I WILL do it.

If I seem like a hard ass with others sometimes, I can only tell you I'm harder on myself.


----------



## SensoryOverload (Apr 19, 2015)

replace caffeine with chocolate milk haha


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

May God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Five days in and other than the normal reflex action of turning on the Keurig in the office, it's really a non issue.

I guess I was making a mountain out of a mole hill.

Unless I siddenly start having problems I can tell you quitting caffeine is not on the same level as quitting smoking or booze.

Anyway, it's no problem.

Quitting the chocolate will leave a mark though.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm happy for you that it is turnng out not to be a major issue. Nice when health concerns can be addressed by relatively painless changes in lifestyle. Would that it was all like that, for everybody, for everything.

When I was first diagnosed with Type II diabetes, my doctor asked if I had vision problems. At the time I didn't, but not 3 weeks later I found myself needing to hold the newspaper right up to my face, squinting with one eye through a magnifying glass, while wearing glasses. As a guy who needs to be able to read to earn a living, I can tell you that put the fear of the almighty into me! Turns out that elevated blood sugar makes lenses inflate. Once the blood sugar was brought under control, the lens thing rectified in a matter of 4-5 weeks.

I may stray off the path a bit now and then, as I expect you might when a slab of chocolate cheesecake or such comes your way at some dinner in the future, but the memory of how terrified I was always keeps me very close to the path most of the time.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I'm happy for you that it is turnng out not to be a major issue. Nice when health concerns can be addressed by relatively painless changes in lifestyle. Would that it was all like that, for everybody, for everything.
> 
> When I was first diagnosed with Type II diabetes, my doctor asked if I had vision problems. At the time I didn't, but not 3 weeks later I found myself needing to hold the newspaper right up to my face, squinting with one eye through a magnifying glass, while wearing glasses. As a guy who needs to be able to read to earn a living, I can tell you that put the fear of the almighty into me! Turns out that elevated blood sugar makes lenses inflate. Once the blood sugar was brought under control, the lens thing rectified in a matter of 4-5 weeks.
> 
> I may stray off the path a bit now and then, as I expect you might when a slab of chocolate cheesecake or such comes your way at some dinner in the future, but the memory of how terrified I was always keeps me very close to the path most of the time.


That about mirrors my experience.

The scare I got was medicine enough. 

I'm not looking for an easy way, just a better way.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

theres this stuff they sell at the corner store-
$2 a 50g jar.
me and my buddies were buying it for months when we were broke.
looks like coffee.
we thought it was coffee.
one day i read the fine print-
its actually a "grain beverage with chicory- a smart coffee alternative"
none of us noticed the difference- for months.

its called "breakfast club"
and claims to be 100% natural and caffeine free.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Chicory....

So, 40 years ago, I buy some chicory to try out. I had heard it was a cheap coffee substitute, and thought I'd give it a whirl. Wasn't to my liking. I was in between degrees and living at home for a couple of months, so I put the unused chicory into a canister in the cupboard.

I'm on the phone with my mom from downtown, and she says "I'm having my book club over to the house this evening. Which canister is the coffee in?" I tell her, but I gather she got confused and used the chicory instead. Now, you have to understand three things: 1) by volume, chicory is about 3x as strong as ground coffee, 2) my mom made the coffee in a big percolator so the water was going to keep going through that chicory for a while, making it even stronger, and 3) my mom wasn't going to taste it before she served it.

As the evening continued, one after another, the women would pull her aside and say "You know what, Sheila? I think I'll have some tea if you have any ready. It's late and I don't want the coffee to keep me up." My mom couldn't figure it out until she finally poured herself a cup of coffee, and just about spat it out.

If you buy any, _measure it well_. :sSig_DOH:


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Five days in and other than the normal reflex action of turning on the Keurig in the office, it's really a non issue.
> 
> I guess I was making a mountain out of a mole hill.
> 
> ...


Unless you've quit smokes, booze and drugs and coffee helps hold things together. I made it two days. By the third day I was getting real close to the wife when she lit up a smoke. Coffee saved the situation.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Five days in and other than the normal reflex action of turning on the Keurig in the office, it's really a non issue.
> 
> I guess I was making a mountain out of a mole hill.
> 
> ...


i don't find caffeine particularly addictive personally. Sugar is my drug.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> I would suggest trying *chicory* or carob....but they are both disgusting IMO.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


To quote my old post.....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Unless you've quit smokes, booze and drugs and coffee helps hold things together. I made it two days. By the third day I was getting real close to the wife when she lit up a smoke. Coffee saved the situation.



Don't drink, don't smoke.

Other than my herbal remedy, there's not much left to quit.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

ooooooo........herbal remedy.........tell me more. 

also...."...Keurig in the office..."......that's not coffee.
that pod shit is an ignorant delusion of the masses.
your better off staying away from that goop.

gooooooooooooooooop.......

i'm intrigued to try this ginger and honey hot water blend,
maybe it will get those earthly witches to be into me.
yessssssssssssss......... :sCh_odie:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

amp boy said:


> ooooooo........herbal remedy.........tell me more.
> 
> also...."...Keurig in the office..."......that's not coffee.
> that pod shit is an ignorant delusion of the masses.
> ...


All the tree hugging nonsense aside, as a lifelong coffee drinker who has spent a considerable amount of money on various types of machines, I have to call BS on the Keurig comments.

They make better coffee than anything else I've used over the years.

And as for telling more....no, I'm not interested in expanding on that over the internet.

This is day six. After a couple of weeks I'll consider it done and declare victory.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> All the tree hugging nonsense aside, as a lifelong coffee drinker who has spent a considerable amount of money on various types of machines, I have to call BS on the Keurig comments.
> 
> They make better coffee than anything else I've used over the years.
> 
> ...


Im a Tassimo guy, but in principle I agree...single serve machines have their faults in terms of cost and waste, but to my tastes beat just about any consumer level drip machine, French press mud or whatever comes out of a Tim Hortons drive through.

I think you'll beat this habit easily.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


>


I'm into week two. No perceptable withdawel symptoms so far.

It's just a habit.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm curious. Do you notice any drowsiness or sluggishness after a cuppa decaf now? Say, for maybe 10-45 minutes after downing it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

mhammer said:


> I'm curious. Do you notice any drowsiness or sluggishness after a cuppa decaf now? Say, for maybe 10-45 minutes after downing it.


That's from the herbal remedy. 8)


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

Milkman said:


> All the tree hugging nonsense aside, as a lifelong coffee drinker who has spent a considerable amount of money on various types of machines, I have to call BS on the Keurig comments.
> 
> They make better coffee than anything else I've used over the years.


Tree hugging nonsense.........................nice.
Call BS all you want, it's your experience.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

amp boy said:


> Tree hugging nonsense.........................nice.
> Call BS all you want, it's your experience.


Your words.

"Keurig in the office..."......that's not coffee.
that pod shit is an ignorant delusion of the masses.
your better off staying away from that goop.

gooooooooooooooooop"

If you're not referring to the environmental issues some people have with K-cups, what delusion do you mean?

If you think the coffee I drink from our Keurig machines tastes like "goop", we just simply must have different definitions and criteria for good taste.

That's ok.

I drink my coffee black and like a dark strong bean.

There's nothing to conceal the taste of the coffee when you drink it like that.

Tim Hortons = goop-light
Keurig = whatever you put into it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Your words.
> 
> "Keurig in the office..."......that's not coffee.
> that pod shit is an ignorant delusion of the masses.
> ...


A lot of times when I use the Keurig it's because the coffee maker is not finished and I want a coffee. I will take the same coffee I use in the coffee maker and put some in the reusable Keurig cup. Can't see how that's goop. And because I've cut back (slightly) on coffee, I'll make a cup of dark hot chocolate in my travel mug using the Keurig and then top it off from the coffee maker. Can't see how that's goop either unless you don't like hot chocolate and coffee mixed. There's some who probably would say that what comes out of the percolator when I use it to make coffee is goop. Just because it's the Guinness Stout of coffee and it makes a 'gooping' sound as it flows into the cup. 
Mind you to me de-caf is goop. I'll drink it if I have no other choice.....same as I'll drink pepsi if I can't get any Coke.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Your words.
> 
> "Keurig in the office..."......that's not coffee.
> that pod shit is an ignorant delusion of the masses.
> ...


You brought up the environment.
I don't think about the coffee you drink.
Keurig machines produce coffee like bud is the king of beers.

it's all relative to what your definition of coffee is, but if that does not even involve a bean being ground fresh....than i walk away.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Everyone's perspective on what is the king of coffees varies. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. NO judgment should be passed because someone doesn't prescribe to the coffee that YOU drink. 

I for one love my Tim Hortons. I don't care what others think! Each to their own. 

*life is just to short to argue about shit like this! *


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2015)

Lola said:


> *life is just to short to argue about shit like this! *


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> Everyone's perspective on what is the king of coffees varies. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. NO judgment should be passed because someone doesn't prescribe to the coffee that YOU drink.
> 
> I for one love my Tim Hortons. I don't care what others think! Each to their own.
> 
> *life is just to short to argue about shit like this! *


Relax.

We have these discussions from time to time and will likely continue to do so.

Life's too short for a lot of things.

My wife also likes Tim's. I think it's way too mild. I don't judge PEOPLE, but I feel quite comfortable expressing my opinion about what coffee I like.

I don't see a problem with that.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

So, how goes the battle? Any luck cutting down?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Relax.
> 
> We have these discussions from time to time and will likely continue to do so.
> 
> ...



I didn't mean to come across so seriously. Who the hell could be that serious about what coffee you drink? Carry on!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

But seriously! lol 

You have to admit that when you start to get older you realize how little time you have left on this planet. Days just seem to zip by! People dwell on crap that doesn't really matter. 

For example, I made myself a peanut butter sandwich late at night and left the peanut butter and dirty knife on the counter. Well that just about sent hubby over the edge. Like does it really matter? It can get cleaned up at any point in time. It's not life or death! 

or

the dishwasher isn't loaded in a particular manner! Just toss the dishes in, put the soap in and Bob's your uncle. Nope he has to dismantle the mess of dishes in the dishwasher and do it in a said fashion. Just turn on the water and let this puppy work! Who really cares?

His disease has been coined as "too much time on my hands" 

This should be my hubby's personal anthem!

[video=youtube;5XcKBmdfpWs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XcKBmdfpWs[/video]


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

When I retired in 2004, I set out to make the best coffee I could at home. I live in the country with no coffee shops around so I had nowhere to buy it. After a couple of years of trying everything I could think of, I settled on the large red plastic containers of Folgers from Costco. The ones with the little handles moulded into the container. They're great for storing screws and things. Oh ya, and the coffee's not too bad either.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> So, how goes the battle? Any luck cutting down?



I haven't cut down. I stopped cold turkey.

So far I'm into my second week and have no real concerns or dfficulties.

Thanks,


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lola said:


> ... left the peanut butter and dirty knife on the counter. Well that just about sent hubby over the edge. Like does it really matter? It can get cleaned up at any point in time. It's not life or death!
> 
> or
> 
> the dishwasher isn't loaded in a particular manner! Just toss the dishes in, put the soap in and Bob's your uncle. Nope he has to dismantle the mess of dishes in the dishwasher and do it in a said fashion...


I think your husband and I could one day be friends. ;-)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As could you and I.

Dishwashers are NOT magical incantation devices. 

1) They _direct_ spray, and that spray needs to be able to reach the places it needs to reach, without obstruction.
2) Dishwashers are mechanical devices that wear out, so aiming for efficiency in their use (so as to reduce the number of wash cycles they must endure) is basic to their longevity.

I ry to aim for packing the most objects I can in the dishwasher, barring some objects blocking others. If I can easily handwash a big bowl, and make room for a half-dozen plates in doing so, I will. Anything that runs a risk of getting baked on in the dishwasher needs to be rinsed or soaked before attempting to machine wash them. Eggs prepared in the microwave NEVER go in the dishwasher, or else they become bas-reliefs on the side of whatever bowl or dish they were prepared in. Most cutlery could stand to be stacked in sheaf-fashion in a bowl of warm or soapy water for at least a bit before placement in the dishwasher.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2015)

our dishwasher broke down 18 yrs ago.
my wife says she's doesn't want a new one, yet.
with pre-rinsing before putting them in, she just
washes them the old fashioned way.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Sometimes the old fashioned way is the best!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There is much to be said for standing at the sink, with the radio on, a soapy sponge, and a nice view out the window.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

mhammer said:


> There is much to be said for standing at the sink, with the radio on, a soapy sponge, and a nice view out the window.


Could be the start of some C&W song! Expound on the above statements and I betcha you could come up with something achy, breaky heart type song!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Maybe...but I'd need to have a good title first. That's how classic country songs are written: you start with a great title, and then figure out what needs to go with it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Dunno! Maybe Washing my sorrows away. Something about seeing a sad reflection. Washing the dirt of life away. Down the drain, gone forever, I will refrain from the tears that
stain my face. 

It's a start! Someone can add something to it! I am sure of that! Just a few ideas that come to mind!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2015)

mhammer said:


> Maybe...but I'd need to have a good title first. That's how classic country songs are written: you start with a great title, and then figure out what needs to go with it.


*no more coffee*

There is much to be said for standing at the sink, 
with the radio on, a soapy sponge, and a nice view ..
out the window.

Time was, when I would let my mind wander and think,
about how the morning started, the smell of fresh brew ..
how was I to know.

there's no more coffee.
none for me.
there's no more coffee.
.. no more coffee.








thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Maybe...but I'd need to have a good title first. That's how classic country songs are written: you start with a great title, and then figure out what needs to go with it.


Suggest this to your wife and I bet she could come up with a tittle or two.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm down to one small one per day (first thing in the morning) and could easily give that up if I had to. I switched to herbal teas, and after a short period of adjustment, I really don't miss the coffee




Milkman said:


> I'll spare everyone the details, but recent health concerns have required me to choose between two courses of action.
> 
> 1. Prescription, probably for life
> 2. Eliminate caffeine
> ...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Suggest this to your wife and I bet she could come up with a tittle or two.


Oh Mr. Electraglide you make me laugh! WTF is a tittle? Is there really such a word? or is it a hybrid word?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

after going thru the headaches of caffeine withdrawl a couple times a year I am cutting it out as well

decided it's not good for me

herbal tea?

maybe

I think I was only drinking it out of habit anyway

good luck with your remedy/solution


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I will never give my coffee up! If you have to for medical reasons, that's another story. It's the only thing I drink! I love it! I hate plain water, juice etc. I don't drink alcohol. There are a lot of other things that are worse.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Oh Mr. Electraglide you make me laugh! WTF is a tittle? Is there really such a word? or is it a hybrid word?


The tiniest bit: an Iota. (It is a word) Or the way Mel Tillis would say title.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> I will never give my coffee up! If you have to for medical reasons, that's another story. It's the only thing I drink! I love it! I hate plain water, juice etc. I don't drink alcohol. There are a lot of other things that are worse.


I had two choices.

1. reduce caffeine and take prescription drugs indefinitely (likely for life)
2. Eliminate caffeine and assess results in a few months

For me, that's a no brainer.


I suppose many would take the pills and enjoy their coffee.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I generally don't drink much of anything, even with meals. My morning breakfast coffee IS for taking pills (that are not taken because I drink coffee). It's really only the 2nd cup, around 9:30-10:00 that is actually drunk for pleasure, rather than simply swallowing stuff.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Anything to avoid pills is my motto.

I drink about half a pot of coffee a day, sometimes a little less, or about 2 big mugs worth. Always cold, usually with a hint of milk, sometimes black, never sugar. I was advised by a surgeon to switch to coffee from my 6 or 8 cans of Diet Coke per day, not that she was telling me anything I didn't already know. I was very addicted to caffeine and aspartame. For a short while I drank a couple of cans of regular Coke per day but quit that for coffee. It's amazing how much better I've felt since switching. Strangely, some days now I have little or no coffee and I don't suffer the withdrawal that going without Coke or Diet Coke caused.

Over the years, in order to get off Coke products, I've tried decaf (yuck), fruit juices (yummy, and I still drink juice after noon), water (good), and Ovaltine (not bad, plus it was made in Ontario). The best results were with juices and Ovaltine. It seemed I needed both liquid for hydration and flavouring for my psychology. Be careful about juices, they aren't all good.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

mhammer said:


> I generally don't drink much of anything, even with meals. My morning breakfast coffee IS for taking pills (that are not taken because I drink coffee). It's really only the 2nd cup, around 9:30-10:00 that is actually drunk for pleasure, rather than simply swallowing stuff.


Got to get my vitamins and pills in me too! I can usually do that in one gulp. 1/2 a coffee gone! The rest is pure enjoyment!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Anything to avoid pills is my motto.
> 
> I drink about half a pot of coffee a day, sometimes a little less, or about 2 big mugs worth. Always cold, usually with a hint of milk, sometimes black, never sugar. I was advised by a surgeon to switch to coffee from my 6 or 8 cans of Diet Coke per day, not that she was telling me anything I didn't already know. I was very addicted to caffeine and aspartame. For a short while I drank a couple of cans of regular Coke per day but quit that for coffee. It's amazing how much better I've felt since switching. Strangely, some days now I have little or no coffee and I don't suffer the withdrawal that going without Coke or Diet Coke caused.
> 
> ...


It's remarkable how frequently people associate coffee with things that might be harmful or risky for their health, but give caffeinated soft drinks a free pass. I remember a diascussion some years back with our newspaper deliverer about blood pressure. She worked another job in a "boiler room" type phone sales place, where she consumed easily a half-dozen to ten cans of Coke during a shift. She had absolutely no clue about a) the connection between sodium levels and blood pressure, and b) the amount of sodium found in miost carbonated beverages. At my urging, she dropped the Coke habit and her blood pressure came way down.

I suspect this disconnect, which treats carbonated soft drinks as benign, is a pretty common phenomenon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2015)

The only time I have soft drinks (coke) is to colour my whiskey.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Milkman said:


> All the tree hugging nonsense aside, as a lifelong coffee drinker who has spent a considerable amount of money on various types of machines, I have to call BS on the Keurig comments.
> 
> They make better coffee than anything else I've used over the years.
> 
> ...


to each their own for sure.

you will never see me drinking keurigs under my own will. i often pass on coffee if keurig is all that is available.

anyways, good on you for giving it up. you're a stronger man than I am. 

I just got back from Asia, where i had maybe 4 coffees the entire trip (not including the day trip to seattle - where I had 3 coffees or about 50 oz), whereas back here at home I do about 20-30oz a day(it used to be more). it really did not bother me. i know lots of people get caffeine withdrawal, but i don't seem to suffer from that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> That might have been my view 20 years ago. I'm at a different place in my life now and have gained appreciation for the finer things in life (different things for different people). Just as some don't care about their hair, weight, clothes some don't care about their coffee. I can appreciate that.



Nice 

Well perhaps there are other priorities, but yes, I care about my coffee.

I care about almost everything, but some things more than others.

But perhaps in 20 years I'll have a different opinion, LOL.

- - - Updated - - -



blam said:


> to each their own for sure.
> 
> you will never see me drinking keurigs under my own will. i often pass on coffee if keurig is all that is available.
> 
> ...


Nor have I so far and I expect I would have by now.

Keurig seems to be the new Nickelback.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I had two choices.
> 
> 1. reduce caffeine and take prescription drugs indefinitely (likely for life)
> 2. Eliminate caffeine and assess results in a few months
> ...


Coffee is just part of the list I'm supposed to cut out. The top 4 are chocolate, ice cream, butter and coffee. A good marbled cut of beef is also in there along with bacon, cheese and fries. One of my favorite meals is a grilled bacon and cheese sandwich with fries and gravy and a chocolate shake or a coke. With at least one dill pickle on the side. I take a pill a day and yes, I enjoy my coffee. Like mhammer, part of my morning coffee is to wash down the pill.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

To be honest, I'm grateful that caffeine is the only thing I have to drop for now.

I've been very lucky with my health, particularly since I took an interest in 2010.

Since then I've pretty much done a 180 and I guess I'm just looking ahead and considering what life will be like at 60, 70, 80..... and hopefully beyond.

I think we often get into spirals (either down or up) and once your health gets to the point where pills are the only choice and excercise is no longer possible or practical it's awfully hard to make real improvements.

You get down to treating the symptoms and that's really only buying a little time, not to mention the side effects.

I hope that doesn't sound judgemental because I fully understand that for many people the pills are their only choice.

I'm glad I have others at least for now.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Keurig seems to be the new Nickelback.


That's very funny. Thanks for that.

Exercise has also helped me immensely with controlling appetite and avoiding medicine. I tend to rehydrate more with water than caffeine if I go to the gym in the morning, which is most mornings and many evenings lately. I sleep better and wake more easily too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My hubby got the ultimatum, either you change your diet and your lifestyle or death. The obvious is a given.
1 
He immediately changed his diet. Nothing but chicken, vegetables for couple of years. Very strict with himself. He has since modified his diet somewhat. 

He started exercise by walking around the block and gradually up to 10 k a day. Winter, rain or the heat of the summer. We were out walking together. It took him 1 year to lose 100 lbs. That was 10 years ago. He has gained back about 30 lbs due to an illness that has made him very sedentary!

He needs to get back on the wagon.

I need to start exercising. I need to go back to weightlifting. As we age we lose muscle mass. I noticed I can still wear my jeans from 20 years ago but they fit me differently.(Yes, I really do have jeans from 20 years ago and there back in style) Quads and calves is where my muscles have depleted somewhat!

Just have to pick a date and get to it!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> My hubby got the ultimatum, either you change your diet and your lifestyle or death. The obvious is a given.
> 1
> He immediately changed his diet. Nothing but chicken, vegetables for couple of years. Very strict with himself. He has since modified his diet somewhat.
> 
> ...


Best of luck to both of you.

Four years ago I was handed a prescription for blood pressure. I was a little pissed that the doctor made absolutely no mention of the fact that I was very overweight (60 lbs heavier than I am now), no mention of diet, habits, nothing, just pills for life.

I threw the prescription in the trash and did my own research. It was simple to find areas to improve. I did it with a combination of excercise and changing my dier.

My BP yesterday was 130 / 78

No pills.

I'm not recommending this approach to others because I doubt it will always be this successful. I realize how that sounds but I don't want to induce anyne to risk their health.

All I'm saying is the easy way is often not the best way.

I go to the gym almost every day. I have no agenda other than to continue being healthy.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't think a lot of your doctor then. He didn't inform you of ways to change your health status with diet and exercise. Salt is a big culprit when it comes to blood pressure! There are so many factors that make for a deadly combination when it comes to health matters. Knowledge is power. 

Ya, here is a script for pills! Easy, peasy! That means he doesn't have to sit there and explain things to you and he's on to the next patient. OHIP pays the doctor $38 per visit. So the faster in and out the more money he makes. A lot of doctors prescribe to this behavior! Who suffers? We do! Information and education are paramount to your good health!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> I don't think a lot of your doctor then. He didn't inform you of ways to change your health status with diet and exercise. Salt is a big culprit when it comes to blood pressure! There are so many factors that make for a deadly combination when it comes to health matters. Knowledge is power.
> 
> Ya, here is a script for pills! Easy, peasy! That means he doesn't have to sit there and explain things to you and he's on to the next patient. OHIP pays the doctor $38 per visit. So the faster in and out the more money he makes. A lot of doctors prescribe to this behavior! Who suffers? We do! Information and education are paramount to your good health!



As a result of such behaviour (every time I visited her) I now have a new doctor who is much more practical and understands that I'm not looking for the easy way. I'm looking for the best way.

Yes, I reduced salt, and generally moved more to fish and chicken and reduced red meat.

I think the gym has helped a lot too.


----------



## Rodavision (Feb 26, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


That's hilarious!


----------



## Rodavision (Feb 26, 2010)

My two cents:
If you get heartburn (I used to get it bad) try light roast instead of dark. And if you make a really strong brew try using just a little less grounds. Likely the single most important thing for me though was to put a little milk in the coffee. Besides that I found eating even just a little salad every day at supper made a huge difference.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Well Mike, congrats on your coffee-less journey. I didn't drink coffee regularly until I was in college, and kept it up when I started working. Sometimes it wakes me up, sometimes it doesn't do a damn thing, sometimes it makes me drowsy. Given that I work 10 hour shifts with a 4 hour drive after one of them, Coffee is just something I get around to. I try to only drink it when I'm feeling tired. I have gone a week without coffee and no side effects (band naps ftw).

Knowing you're determined, you'll probably be fine. 

The weight thing is a whole other discussion . I used to have no obligations besides class, that changed...


----------

